# Aoudad Rams from the Davis Mtns



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

this is probably the most fun hunt I have ever been on


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

Those look like some really nice rams and the hunt looks like a blast congrats to the both of you.


----------



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

On the bucket list. Congrats!


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

that was excellent! thanks for sharing


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

awesome video. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

2cool.. nice job all the way around. There is something very special about those big rams.. congrats


----------



## okierifleman (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome looking doodad, looks like a really neat hunt


----------



## TxAg80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Man, too cool. Congrats! Looks like a great hunt.

Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## sposey (Aug 25, 2010)

great video thanks for sharing


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow great hunt


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

One of the most enjoyable videos ever! Love the country, Love the rams ,and that dog is priceless. BUT, I am suffering from sotol envy.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Bar None the best hunting video I've seen in quite awhile. Very well done. Thanks for sharing it with me

WT


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice rams! I'm coming home in June and I wanna head out west for my 3rd. Fun to hunt those things!


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

How many inches is consider a trophy ram??


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

great vid!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

great hunt. if you don't mind can you pm the outfitter.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Really good vidio and I can see why you pumped up on the way back. Beau


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

crashboatbasin said:


> How many inches is consider a trophy ram??


i'm no expert, but i think anything over about 28" you should be pulling the trigger on


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

sotol buster said:


> One of the most enjoyable videos ever! Love the country, Love the rams ,and that dog is priceless. BUT, I am suffering from sotol envy.


over the last three years i have had an absolute blast watch Slice and her antics in the woods. She has done some pretty ridiculous things, she instigated a buffalo stampede, attacked an emu chick and almost got stomped by the adults, and had some great bays on pigs and deer while blood trailing. she fought with a wounded bobcat on another outting but i think watching the ram charge will go down on her all time highlight list.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Great video! Thanks for posting it....


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

I really enjoyed that video. Great hunt, and great work on the camera and narrating.:cheers:


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Cable said:


> On the bucket list. Congrats!


that hunt had been on my bucket list for a while. it was everything i thought it would be. i think i'm going to leave that hunt on the list so i can go again!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Cru said:


> I really enjoyed that video. Great hunt, and great work on the camera and narrating.:cheers:


that was my first stab at narrating, it is a lot tougher than one would think! i wasn't sure how i felt about my final narrating performance, i'm glad someone thought it was ok.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats, that was an awesome video with great background music and narration.

WOW!!!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I showed my sons the video last night, they loved it.

Thought the doodad going after your dog was hilarious.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Great video and it looks like you guys had a great hunt. I'd like to get the outfitters info as well, if you don't mind.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Josh5 said:


> I showed my sons the video last night, they loved it.
> 
> Thought the doodad going after your dog was hilarious.


Slice definately adds fond memories to my hunting trips!


----------



## LoneStarWild (Apr 20, 2012)

Thats freakin awesome, Im doing this later on this year. I gotta find a second hunter to go with me. As awesome as the video was Im more impressed with how fitting the Paul Eason toons worked with it. He's up and coming for sure, and puts on a pretty good live performance. Well done and nice sheep


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

yes Paul Eason is a pretty talented guy. both those songs i used definately fit the theme of the movie too. he and his band actually played at a fund raiser we had on three consecutive years and played some disc golf once. great dude.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

LoneStarWild said:


> Thats freakin awesome, Im doing this later on this year. I gotta find a second hunter to go with me. As awesome as the video was Im more impressed with how fitting the Paul Eason toons worked with it. He's up and coming for sure, and puts on a pretty good live performance. Well done and nice sheep


i'm jealous, i definately want to go again soon time in the future! yes the songs fit the theme of the movie perfectly.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

willydavenport said:


> Great video and it looks like you guys had a great hunt. I'd like to get the outfitters info as well, if you don't mind.


My buddy planned the trip and we hunted with outfitter Karl Brosig out of Midland, Texas. 432.683.6259

i've got another buddy who books trip in a similar area too. Kasey Mock with Fever Pursuits 512 787 1849

either of those guys can help you have a great trip!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Cru said:


> I really enjoyed that video. Great hunt, and great work on the camera and narrating.:cheers:


i wish i had a dollar for every time i had to delete a narration and start over. narrating is tought!!! key is to do short recordings and slowly add them together. too hard to get one long narration correct


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

kill 'em all.
they're one reason the bighorns are not doing well.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

i agree. i think they are doing their best to eradicate all aoudad in certain areas like the sierra diablos where they have large desert big horn populations. we had a good campfire discussion about this with the outfitter


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Slice's 4.5 month old protege, Chop, fell out of the truck and land awkward and fractured a leg. $440 later we have a cone and a splint.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

chop's leg is healed, finally


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

the aoudad says, "if this is torture, hang me on the wall!!!"


----------

